

Show HN: Vulcand – Proxy for microservices and API - alexk
https://github.com/mailgun/vulcand

======
alexk
Hi All! I've built Vulcand to support Mailgun's micro services infrastructure.
I think of it as Hystrix + Zuul embedded in the proxy. Let me know if you have
any questions or comments!

------
chatmasta
Very nice. I'll definitely be looking more into this.

How does it compare to hipache? [0]

[0] [https://github.com/hipache/hipache](https://github.com/hipache/hipache)

~~~
alexk
Thanks! It uses Etcd for backend configuration and has emphasis on resiliency
(implements circuit breakers and anomaly detectors)

------
Oculus
Found this talk really interesting when looking to learn about Vulcand:
[http://youtu.be/VnsA9q9hKEY](http://youtu.be/VnsA9q9hKEY)

